# Sram shifters with Ultegra 6700 brakes compatibility



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I placed an order for Sram Red shifters, front and rear derrailleurs however decided to stay with my 2012 Ultegra 6700 brakes. My question is: are the brakes will work with Sram shifters?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

They will work, but not well due to the different cable pull found on shimano 6700 and 7900 shifters. If you're going with red shifters I'd recommend using your Ultegra fd and then picking up a different set of brakes. Brakes- pretty much any sram or shimano 5600, 6600, or 7800 brakes.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

lockwood1, if your question is "Will my Red shifters work with my Ultegra brake calipers?" the answer is YES.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

BunnV said:


> lockwood1, if your question is "Will my Red shifters work with my Ultegra brake calipers?" the answer is YES.


Yeah! that's more like it:thumbsup:


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Work yes, work well No.


----------



## bcapp (Nov 4, 2010)

It will work fine, I'm running essentially the same setup. I just switched over from 105 5700 levers with a very (very) small decrease in feel.


----------

